

Ask HN: Social sharing button location - abdophoto

Websites seem to be all over the place. Some place them at the top, some place them at the bottom, others on the side. Some both.<p>Has anyone done any testing and found that certain areas result in more retweets, likes, etc?
======
dcope
Personally, I think the bottom makes more sense. That way you can at least
_hope_ the visitor reads your post before sharing it.

